# 2017 adidas boots



## joebloggs13

Have been hearing good things about the 2017 Adidas boots. Overall quality has increased exponentially methinks...


----------



## jae

joebloggs13 said:


> Have been hearing good things about the 2017 Adidas boots. Overall quality has increased exponentially methinks...


it seems to really have, but only way to know is to ride them for a season.


----------



## Shreddr

jae said:


> it seems to really have, but only way to know is to ride them for a season.


So i tried every Adidas 2017 boot except the ZX500.
The Superstar has the widest toebox. Then comes the Tactical in my opinion.

I deceided to buy the Tactical as they are a bit stiffer and the energy boost sole is just so great when it comes to shock absorption.
Also the 2017 models have such an recuced footprint which is great if you are a size 11 like me. I also have EEE in width and the Tacticals work great for me.
So now i have about 40 +-2 days on them. At first they were pretty comfy out of the box. Some minor pressure point here and there. But now they fit like a dream. 
Snug but comfy. Really can recommend em. And the flex is pretty much the same after 40 days.


----------



## jae

Shreddr said:


> So i tried every Adidas 2017 boot except the ZX500.
> The Superstar has the widest toebox. Then comes the Tactical in my opinion.
> 
> I deceided to buy the Tactical as they are a bit stiffer and the energy boost sole is just so great when it comes to shock absorption.
> Also the 2017 models have such an recuced footprint which is great if you are a size 11 like me. I also have EEE in width and the Tacticals work great for me.
> So now i have about 40 +-2 days on them. At first they were pretty comfy out of the box. Some minor pressure point here and there. But now they fit like a dream.
> Snug but comfy. Really can recommend em. And the flex is pretty much the same after 40 days.


how did you get them so early? demo model?


----------



## Shreddr

jae said:


> how did you get them so early? demo model?


no regular model. i dont know when they started sellin in the USA but here in Europe some Shops had em by the start of October.


----------



## jae

Shreddr said:


> no regular model. i dont know when they started sellin in the USA but here in Europe some Shops had em by the start of October.


how did you get 40 days on them then? hasn't been even 30!


----------



## Shreddr

jae said:


> how did you get 40 days on them then? hasn't been even 30!


Thats what i forgot to write... we visited "Herzogenaurach" this is where Adidas comes from and they have a huge Outlet/Factory Store. 
They always have new stuff first. So i got mine in already early in September. Been riding at Hintertux then and lately moved to Pitztal and Kaunertal.
So about 40 -+ some days...


----------



## muzzyahoy

Just purchased the ADV's myself. After 20 years of riding and never having boots fit correctly, I listened to all the wide foot posts on here and decided to give the Adidas a shot. I'm 277mm long and 11.7 wide, and can tell you, I wish I had a picture of my face the first time trying them on. I've never been able to find a wide boot in store anywhere when I was in the market for boots, so to find one on the shelf that fitted like a glove almost bought a tear to my eye!!! I still giggle every time I put them on. 
Tried the Superstar's on first and they were TOO wide, which made me laugh heartily......
Will definitely tell anyone who will listen now to give adidas a shot


----------



## jae

muzzyahoy said:


> I wish I had a picture of my face the first time trying them on. I've never been able to find a wide boot in store anywhere when I was in the market for boots, so to find one on the shelf that fitted like a glove almost bought a tear to my eye!!! I still giggle every time I put them on.


I probably looked extra stupid as well from having such a huge grin after shoving my foot in the boot.


----------



## jae

update. I bought adidas tactical adv in 10.5 they fit my feet well. I had some hotspots, but most of them went away just wearing the boots around in my apartment. while I can't really feel the boost tech, just having a boot that do not crunch the side of my feet is doing loads for comfort. can't say more until I spend 8hrs on them at the hill.


----------



## grandpalacko

@jae Could you compare the outer width of your new boots to the older ones? I'm curious if the outer shell is also wider or not. I'm wearing US10.5 boots and thinking about going for the Superstar or the Tactical ADV, but I'm not sure if they will fit medium Union bindings.


----------



## jae

grandpalacko said:


> @jae Could you compare the outer width of your new boots to the older ones? I'm curious if the outer shell is also wider or not. I'm wearing US10.5 boots and thinking about going for the Superstar or the Tactical ADV, but I'm not sure if they will fit medium Union bindings.


they fit my medium union atlas's fine, except I have older toe straps (they suck) and they don't stay on. I think the newer ones are probably much better. conceitedly they don't fit perfectly in my burton genesis's and I have to set those back a notch on the base plate to get proper overhang. has to do with the heel not sitting completely flush with the highback. probably have to fuck with it a bit more.


----------



## grandpalacko

Thank you very much! Now I'm convinced that I need to try on those boots.  Probably the Superstar would be a better fit, because I have the widest feet on Earth. (Somewhere between EEE and EEEE if I remember correctly on Wiredsport's answer.)


----------



## Wally3433

Has anyone tried the Energy Boost or Blauvelt boots? Do the fit wide like the superstar?


----------



## jae

grandpalacko said:


> Thank you very much! Now I'm convinced that I need to try on those boots.  Probably the Superstar would be a better fit, because I have the widest feet on Earth. (Somewhere between EEE and EEEE if I remember correctly on Wiredsport's answer.)


I'm a hair over EEEE so tacticals should work fine.


----------



## jae

Wally3433 said:


> Has anyone tried the Energy Boost or Blauvelt boots? Do the fit wide like the superstar?


the million dollar question as those 2 use different liners. energy boost was out of my price range so I nixed them right off the bat. looking at the tech between blauvelt and tacticals, I picked the tacticals.


----------



## saltywetman

holy crap, is this how snowboard boots are supposed to feel? Just received my superstars.... such a nice comfortable toebox, no more pressure on the top of my instep. had them on for over an hour with 0 numbness or pain. this is incredible! All my past boots (driver x, focus boa) would cause numbness and discomfort around 15-20 mins of having them on. sadly it seems like I picked up the last pair of my size on the adidas canada site. What do u guys do in this case when you've found your holy grail in fit? stock up on the same models since adidas seems to be still tweaking their models and fits each year? would be a shame if the fit drastically changes and our holy grail wears out


----------



## kingslay

saltywetman said:


> holy crap, is this how snowboard boots are supposed to feel? Just received my superstars.... such a nice comfortable toebox, no more pressure on the top of my instep. had them on for over an hour with 0 numbness or pain. this is incredible! All my past boots (driver x, focus boa) would cause numbness and discomfort around 15-20 mins of having them on. sadly it seems like I picked up the last pair of my size on the adidas canada site. What do u guys do in this case when you've found your holy grail in fit? stock up on the same models since adidas seems to be still tweaking their models and fits each year? would be a shame if the fit drastically changes and our holy grail wears out


i already bought a second pair of tactical adv´s because i red they narrowed the toebox. dont know if its true but since they really are my holy grail i cant go wrong and will be covered for about another 4+ years...


----------



## saltywetman

darn, adidas canada are all out of my size haha i think going .5 size up is a bad idea since my current ones fit me just perfect. I should've hoarded a bunch of these early this season


----------



## danzon

So after riding with my tactical adv boots for a couple of weeks I can only say that its amazing. No more pain like I had in the rulers and they fit so well. Finally a painless boot.


----------



## saltywetman

Can anyone on here who has ridden in this year's models comment on how well they hold up with use? Has the folding issues been completely resolved?


----------



## kingslay

Zero problems so far... been riding them a lot since beginning of the season here.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jae

A little folding but not much. The boot is thinner than most boots ive had. Lots of spiderwebbing but no collapsing. 20days.


----------



## saltywetman

hmmm adidas will be having winter clearance sale soon. they still have blauvelts in my size but i'm a bit worried they may be too narrow. but they are reported to be stiffer so wonder if that means they are more sturdy and not fold as easily


----------



## Funks

Are the new versions as wide as the Burton Ruler Wides? (for guys with EEE?) I remember seeing a post here somewhere showing the footbeds, and looks like the Burton's are wider, just not sure if it's for this years model.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/224401-info-adidas-tactical-adv-vs-burton.html

Be great if Adidas actually posts the boot specs (Width), and keep it consistent year after year. I'm currently running Burton Ruler Wide's at Size 11 (getting some heel lift), but re-measuring my feet - I'm actually 276 mondo (EEE) so I'm supposed to be using Size 10's. Be great to actually have other options aside from the Ruler Wide.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Funks said:


> Are the new versions as wide as the Burton Ruler Wides? (for guys with EEE?) I remember seeing a post here somewhere showing the footbeds, and looks like the Burton's are wider, just not sure if it's for this years model.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/224401-info-adidas-tactical-adv-vs-burton.html
> 
> Be great if Adidas actually posts the boot specs (Width), and keep it consistent year after year. I'm currently running Burton Ruler Wide's at Size 11 (getting some heel lift), but re-measuring my feet - I'm actually 276 mondo (EEE) so I'm supposed to be using Size 10's. Be great to actually have other options aside from the Ruler Wide.


I've got the same model Tactical ADVs from that thread, and they fit incredibly well. According to the measurements I did with WiredSport in one of the boot threads, I'm a size 9 Mondo with *just* under EEE width (which I feel expands out to essentially dead-on EEE when I'm actually on mountain and riding), so I would guess the Tactical ADVs would work quite well for you, too.

It's worth mentioning that there is a slight ankle/high instep hot spot caused by the tongue being pretty stiff, but I only ever feel it on the chairlift, and it's still well-below being painful and doesn't cut off any circulation for me. Granted, the insoles I added to correct a different (non-boot fit related) foot problem are slightly higher volume than the stock insoles which slightly exacerbate this hot spot, and I don't think I've put enough time on the boots to completely break them in, so it might resolve itself. Regardless, when I'm riding or walking around, the boots fit perfectly. 

The heel hold in these things is like a fuzzy vice grip, too. I can barely even get my heels to lift even when intentionally testing for it.


----------



## Funks

BC Snowbeard said:


> I
> It's worth mentioning that there is a slight ankle/high instep hot spot caused by the tongue being pretty stiff, but I only ever feel it on the chairlift, and it's still well-below being painful and doesn't cut off any circulation for me. Granted, the insoles I added to correct a different (non-boot fit related) foot problem are slightly higher volume than the stock insoles which slightly exacerbate this hot spot, and I don't think I've put enough time on the boots to completely break them in, so it might resolve itself. Regardless, when I'm riding or walking around, the boots fit perfectly.


Looking at the foot bed pics, looks like they are quite close to the Ruler Wide's. I also use "PowerStep Wide Fit Orthothics" which are high volume but given that I have flat feet, may not be as bad compared to people with high arch (the hot spot you talked about). 

My size 10 Ruler Wide's are already in the mail, but will definitely try these boots out next year if Adidas maintains the boots width on next years model.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Funks said:


> Looking at the foot bed pics, looks like they are quite close to the Ruler Wide's. I also use "PowerStep Wide Fit Orthothics" which are high volume but given that I have flat feet, may not be as bad for people high arch (the hot spot you talked about).
> 
> My size 10 Ruler Wide's are already in the mail, but will definitely try these boots out next year if Adidas maintains the boots width on next years model.


Right on! I hope the Rulers work just as well for you. The most important thing is keeping those feet comfortable and shred-ready.

I forgot to mention that I have a mid-high instep and arch, so that definitely plays into it. And hell, if we're really lucky, they'll have sorted out the ankle hot-spot for next year's model, too


----------



## muzzyahoy

BC Snowbeard said:


> Funks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the new versions as wide as the Burton Ruler Wides? (for guys with EEE?) I remember seeing a post here somewhere showing the footbeds, and looks like the Burton's are wider, just not sure if it's for this years model.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/224401-info-adidas-tactical-adv-vs-burton.html
> 
> Be great if Adidas actually posts the boot specs (Width), and keep it consistent year after year. I'm currently running Burton Ruler Wide's at Size 11 (getting some heel lift), but re-measuring my feet - I'm actually 276 mondo (EEE) so I'm supposed to be using Size 10's. Be great to actually have other options aside from the Ruler Wide.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the same model Tactical ADVs from that thread, and they fit incredibly well. According to the measurements I did with WiredSport in one of the boot threads, I'm a size 9 Mondo with *just* under EEE width (which I feel expands out to essentially dead-on EEE when I'm actually on mountain and riding), so I would guess the Tactical ADVs would work quite well for you, too.
> 
> It's worth mentioning that there is a slight ankle/high instep hot spot caused by the tongue being pretty stiff, but I only ever feel it on the chairlift, and it's still well-below being painful and doesn't cut off any circulation for me. Granted, the insoles I added to correct a different (non-boot fit related) foot problem are slightly higher volume than the stock insoles which slightly exacerbate this hot spot, and I don't think I've put enough time on the boots to completely break them in, so it might resolve itself. Regardless, when I'm riding or walking around, the boots fit perfectly.
> 
> The heel hold in these things is like a fuzzy vice grip, too. I can barely even get my heels to lift even when intentionally testing for it.
Click to expand...

I find that hotspot in the Tactical aswell, but if you tie loosely at the ankle, where the loop is that's attached to the tongue, it totally relieves that hotspot, and then continue tying as you like.
After over a decade of not having boots wide enough to fit properly, it's like I've had to learn how to re-tie boots again!!!
And you're right, that ankle hold USB the shit!!


----------



## saltywetman

i'm really hoping adidas doesn't change the fit to be closer to the "normal" boot widths you see in other brands.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

muzzyahoy said:


> I find that hotspot in the Tactical aswell, but if you tie loosely at the ankle, where the loop is that's attached to the tongue, it totally relieves that hotspot, and then continue tying as you like.
> After over a decade of not having boots wide enough to fit properly, it's like I've had to learn how to re-tie boots again!!!
> And you're right, that ankle hold USB the shit!!


Yeah! I started experimenting with that toward the end of my last riding day, it's good to know it's not all in my head :grin:. I think I've gotta play with it more, cause I like my boots locked in as tight as possible, just gotta find that balance.
I also found that if you take the laces straight from that looped strap that crosses over the ankle, and then directly up (rather than across) to the lace-hook above them, that alleviates some of the pressure as well. 

Either way, the stoke from having boots that fit right is the best. Makes even the iffier riding days better.



saltywetman said:


> i'm really hoping adidas doesn't change the fit to be closer to the "normal" boot widths you see in other brands.


Sssshhhhhh! Don't jinx it, man!


----------



## ekb18c

Having wide feet, I bought these to give it a try. I'm 26.5 mondo and EEE and bought these in 8.5. will report back later.

I've had success with DC judge (size 9)and just recently tried ruler wides size 8.5(not comfortable) and 9 (OK after heat mold) but I'm always willing to find something more comfortable.


----------



## saltywetman

Heads up for the canadian/US members on here. adidas.com/adidas.ca are having a 30%/25% off winter items which includes these boots! Hoard em while you have the chance! I'm going to find out if I can price match from my order this sunday. BTW canadian customers can further save 3% using ebates.ca.

Cheers.


----------



## Funks

I'm just shy under 280 mondo w/ flat feet.

Damn (good deal), K - I'm returning the Burton Ruler Wide's Size 10 (which I haven't received yet), and snagged me a Size 10 - Adidas Superstar, will get them *heat fitted* and report back after putting them in through a couple days run. 

Getting some heel lift with my Burton Ruler Wide's at Size 11. I hope these guys at Size 10 means no more heel lift and dead toe nails (must be from sliding around) - second guessing myself now and asking if I should have gone with a size 10.5 instead (5 cm difference). Wired will say, go with size 10 though - uuugh, last time I didn't follow their advice, went with the Ruler Wide Size 11 (and got heel lift). At least I'm not running Size 12 boots now - lol.


----------



## powsoul

*Adidas Tactical ADV = total comfort*

I agree with all the posts about how comfortable these boots are right out of the box!!

Now I need to heat mold the liners to get the custom fit

I have no access to a qualified shop and a trip planned so time is not in my favor, have successfully molded other boot liners so what I am really looking for is the correct Temperature and time for heating the ultarlon liners in a convection oven, have searched extensively but no luck

hoping someone here knows that information


----------



## kingslay

No official answer yet. I tried Adidas and the company who does the ultralon foam... but no luck. But a shop owner i know told me the following: Put the liners in the oven for 10 minutes at 80 degrees celsius without insoles. Then the insoles go back in. Put the liners back into the boots. Normal tying. Not supersnug. Then stand in the boots for 10 min with slightly bent knees... nothing else needed. Worked perfectly for me.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powsoul

the adidas response is nil, nada, just a reply they will get back to you and in my case it has been days, they customer service is worthless


Thanks for the time & temp information, 

did you heat yours in a convection oven?


----------



## kingslay

Yes i used a convection oven. Adidas did at least write back. But they only told me that i shouldn't heat mold at home. Only at authorized dealers...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powsoul

thanks for your help

any specific tips you have from your molding process?


----------



## kingslay

Just what i wrote earlier... keep it simple. No walking around. Just stand in the boots for about 10min. Wear normal high socks nothing too thick


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ekb18c

I used the sock and rice method to heat mold my boots. Give it a try. Better than using an oven.


----------



## powsoul

cool, thanks again


----------



## powsoul

I have done the rice method before, thanks for the help


----------



## ekb18c

Ok, just got the Adidas tactical adv in and tried it on and wow! These 8.5's fit my feet very well, where as the burton ruler wide 8.5 didn't fit at all. I had to return the Burton ruler wides size 8.5 and get the size 9. My toes touch the front of the boot but there is a lot of room for my wide ass feet. (EEE)

These are wider than the ruler wides and stiffer! Oh my now i have to be on the look out for more 8.5's from Adidas. Would love to get speed laces with these suckers. Anyone know if the other boots fit the same?


----------



## Funks

Pretty sure it's not wider (as the pics of the footbeds show the Burton Ruler Wide's are wider than the Adidas Boots) but may have to do with more room in the toe box.


----------



## ekb18c

Funks said:


> Pretty sure it's not wider (as the pics of the footbeds show the Burton Ruler Wide's are wider than the Adidas Boots) but may have to do with more room in the toe box.


Perhaps there is more room in the toe box but either way, my feet tells me that the adidas 8.5 is more comfortable than ruler wide 9's.


----------



## Funks

ekb18c said:


> Perhaps there is more room in the toe box but either way, my feet tells me that the adidas 8.5 is more comfortable than ruler wide 9's.


Adidas got a good sale on those too currently (around 250$ for the Tactical) - too bad they are out of Size 10 so I bought the Superstars instead..


----------



## ekb18c

Just heat molded the tactical adv and it fits so well. I liked it so much I've decided to buy the energy boost one with speed laces. They still had one in my size. 

Needless to say I'll be looking to unload the ruler wide size 9, even though I only had them for 1day.


----------



## dave785

ekb18c said:


> Just heat molded the tactical adv and it fits so well. I liked it so much I've decided to buy the energy boost one with speed laces. They still had one in my size.
> 
> Needless to say I'll be looking to unload the ruler wide size 9, even though I only had them for 1day.


Let us know how the fit is between the tactical and the energy boost


----------



## Funks

Got the boots at size 10, I'm a mondo 280. Will get it heat molded and try it out this weekend, replaced the foot bed with Powerstep Wide Fit Orthothics (as I'm flat footed and EE width).


----------



## muzzyahoy

Just wondering, what bindings is everyone running with their tacticals?
I'm noticing some pinching with mine and i'm looking to upgrade.
I currently ride some old arse Drake Czar's on a Rome Mod Rocker.
Thinking of either going to the Katana's or Union Contact Pro's, but don't really want to spend the $400 on Katanas if their's better options out their.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dave785

muzzyahoy said:


> Just wondering, what bindings is everyone running with their tacticals?
> I'm noticing some pinching with mine and i'm looking to upgrade.
> I currently ride some old arse Drake Czar's on a Rome Mod Rocker.
> Thinking of either going to the Katana's or Union Contact Pro's, but don't really want to spend the $400 on Katanas if their's better options out their.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I can let you know by Sunday if the M/L katanas go well with size 10 adidas tactical adv boots. My adidas are arriving tomorrow and we're hitting the mountain on Saturday.


----------



## Funks

I got Flow NX2's ( Large ) and the Adidas Superstars at Size 10 fits just fine ( centered ) as long as I move the heel cup rear setting.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c

My 8.5 tactical adv fits well in vita's (m), katana(m/l), union Atlas (m/l) with plenty of room left.

Before heat molding I noticed a pinch on my right boot which is above the top of the foot near my ankle, however, after heat molding it's gone.


----------



## ekb18c

Nice . For next year...


----------



## Funks

Got the Burton Ruler Wide's today - Size 10 and comparing the footbeds with the Adidas Superstars (2017) - Size 10










*^ side by side*










*^ looks like the footbed on the Adidas is slightly longer*










*^ looks like footbed on the Adidas is slightly wider at the ankle area*










*^ Ruler wide is definitely wider on the widest part of the foot by a bit.*


----------



## ekb18c

Did you try both of them on? How do they feel? Which one feels better for you?


----------



## Funks

ekb18c said:


> Did you try both of them on? How do they feel? Which one feels better for you?


I tried them both on, returning the Burton Ruler Wide and giving the Adidas a chance. I'm just shy of mondo 280 (EE width - Flat Feet) - per wired, need to be running a Size 10,

Got the Adidas heat molded last night but may need to get the right boot re-done with a toe cap to give me a tad bit more room. Feels like my middle toe is ever so slightly scrunched (greek type toe alignment). The Adidas boot definitely feels like it has a larger toe box compared to the Burton, but given that the foot bed is slightly longer, that's explainable.

Without a heat molding on the Ruler Wide's (new Size 10), my toes are definitely a bit more scrunched up out of the box. If the Adidas don't end up working out the rest of the season, will check out Ruler Wide's at Size 10.5 next year.

With that aside, seems like the Burton Boots feel more of a "quality" product compared to the the Adidas. The liner foam looks and feel better, and the boot itself feels like it's better built (from the plastics, to the strings) - wasn't expecting that given the Adidas costs quite a bit more.


----------



## grandpalacko

ekb18c said:


> Did you try both of them on? How do they feel? Which one feels better for you?


I have also tried on the Ruler Wide (US10.5 & US11), the Superstars (US10.5) and the Tactical ADV (US10.5). In the end I kept the Tactical ADVs. I have very slim ankles and I just couldn't eliminate heel lift in Ruler Wides. The Superstars felt a bit larger than the Tacticals, and also the width of the toebox made impossible to fit in my M/L Katanas. The Tacticals got heat molded, first time of my life I didn't have pain in my front foot's right side (torn my ligaments 12 years ago and since then the right side of my foot is basically always numb). They are a bit too stiff for my taste at the moment (3 days in them so far), but got used to my Deeluxe boots which have 100+ days in them. 

I ordered another pair from the Tacticals (100 days free return and got it with a -30% discount) hoping the current pair will work in the long term and then I don't have to think where to go next.

Btw I put them in M/L Katanas, M/L Union Contacts and M Now Brigades (needs a toe cap replacement because they slide down from the nose of the boots).


----------



## ekb18c

Just got the adidas energy boost boot today in the mail and I'm happy to report back that the fit is the same. 

However, the liner is much stiffer and not as soft as the tactical adv. 

Pic soon


----------



## ekb18c

Here are pics side by side. Both Size 8.5

The fit is almost the same with the exception that it's harder to get into the Energy boost vs the Tactical Adv. The liner of the Energy Boost is made of different materials and is much stiffer, while the adv material is softer. 

I took out the insoles and they are exactly identical but the liner on the Energy boost feels more compact. My feet will be happy for a few season. 

Returned my Ruler Wide size 9 and selling all my unused DC Judges.


----------



## Funks

Went to Sierra at Tahoe yesterday ( powday! Whoo ) and used the Superstars. Feet are definitely stoked as heck with these boots, couple of things I noticed - the boots internal cavity seems a bit larger than the rulers ( feel like my foot isn't squeezed as much all around, may need thicker socks as I just used dress socks ). Additionally, feels like they are "softer/flexier" than the rulers.

Might have to snag me a size 10 Tactical ADV for the future. Anybody know if Adidas will be keeping the same profile for 2018?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c

I too rode all day with the tactical adv and I did not have any foot pain at all. It was amazing! A few things I observed, compared to the ruler wides, I do believe the inner liner has more room for the foot. It could be just as funks mentioned that the cavity of the boot is bigger. There was no pressure on the side of feet, no redness or anything, meaning my EEE foot were not squished at all. The rulers were a little uncomfortable after a few hours even when they were a half size bigger than the tactical adv. (Both obviously heat molded)

I definitely noticed and appreciated the ability to customize each section with the traditional laces and I loved them. I'm usually a dual boa or speed lacing type of guy. They are a little stiffer than the ruler wides, which is great because it was one of my complaints about the ruler wide as it was a little too soft for my taste. I also feel that the Adv's are a just a little more responsive than the rulers. 

I'm a believer in Adidas snowboard boots for my feet. I would say if you still feel a discomfort with the ruler wides and/or want something a little stiffer then please give the Adidas Tactical Adv a try. My next day out, I'll ride the Energy Boost and report back on my observations. I anticipate it to be a little stiffer than the Tactical Adv's and hopefully a little more responsive. (It better be for the price of this thing)


----------



## dave785

I took the tactical ADVs out today and noticed two things:

1. Huge hotspot on the arch... these might not be the shoes for me...

2. But holy shit, that boost tech is no joke. I had no issues taking the board on tracked out Chunder or in the air because those plastic pellets significantly reduced the impact. 

I wouldn't be surprised if we see more snowboard boot companies implement something like this in the future. It's truly a game changer.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

dave785 said:


> I took the tactical ADVs out today and noticed two things:
> 
> 1. Huge hotspot on the arch... these might not be the shoes for me...
> 
> 2. But holy shit, that boost tech is no joke. I had no issues taking the board on tracked out Chunder or in the air because those plastic pellets significantly reduced the impact.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we see more snowboard boot companies implement something like this in the future. It's truly a game changer.


1. Have you played around with how you lace the boot? Myself and a couple other Tactical ADV riders have had success reducing/eliminating that hot spot by changing up how we lace over the ankle/arch. Mine's also decreased significantly with break in time from riding.

2. Couldn't agree more - even riding with a moderately stiff board and Flux DS bindings (barely any dampening in those puppies), everything feels like riding on clouds. Skipping/hopping down stairs in the resort chalets is also fun, feels like walking on the moon


----------



## dave785

BC Snowbeard said:


> 1. Have you played around with how you lace the boot? Myself and a couple other Tactical ADV riders have had success reducing/eliminating that hot spot by changing up how we lace over the ankle/arch. Mine's also decreased significantly with break in time from riding.


Yes I've played with them quite a lot, unfortunately the arch problem is at the front of my arch (or maybe that's called the top of my instep?) and there aren't too many ways to adjust the boot that far up.

That being said, I have that issue with quite a lot of boots, and the Burton rulers are no exception. I can add a layer of donut padding in between the liner and the boot and that should alleviate the problem.


----------



## Funks

Are the Tactical ADV and the Tactical Boost the same boot?

Looks like with the recent sale, they are pretty much out of Size 10, or 10.5..














































Will wait next season and snag a Tactical ADV (black) - Adidas, please keep the wide boot profile and right size the price..


----------



## dave785

Anyone having any issues with their binding's ankle strap rubbing against the lowest metal lace loop/hook things in the adidas tactical ADV boost?

Seems like my bindings don't quite fit perfectly because the lace hook is sticking out too far and is too low. I tie the boot weirdly though, maybe that is causing it


----------



## BC Snowbeard

dave785 said:


> Anyone having any issues with their binding's ankle strap rubbing against the lowest metal lace loop/hook things in the adidas tactical ADV boost?
> 
> Seems like my bindings don't quite fit perfectly because the lace hook is sticking out too far and is too low. I tie the boot weirdly though, maybe that is causing it


I haven't been noticing that particular issue, but we're in the same boat in terms of bindings not being a great match (and tying our laces in unusual ways!).

I've been trying to keep the strap a bit higher to keep pressure off the low ankle/instep, but I can't adjust the strap any higher up on my pair of Flux DS.
I have to crank that sucker down too hard, too, to get the response I want, but that leads to more hotspots + numb feet. 
Out of my set-up, my bindings are definitely the weak/softest link, as my board is rated at 7.5 and I can tie up the Adidas in a way that makes them pretty stiff.

I'm aiming to demo some Now Pilots and I'm hoping those will be a better fit. I'll report back with how the Tactical ADV and Pilots match up!


----------



## dave785

BC Snowbeard said:


> I haven't been noticing that particular issue, but we're in the same boat in terms of bindings not being a great match (and tying our laces in unusual ways!).
> 
> I've been trying to keep the strap a bit higher to keep pressure off the low ankle/instep, but I can't adjust the strap any higher up on my pair of Flux DS.
> I have to crank that sucker down too hard, too, to get the response I want, but that leads to more hotspots + numb feet.
> Out of my set-up, my bindings are definitely the weak/softest link, as my board is rated at 7.5 and I can tie up the Adidas in a way that makes them pretty stiff.
> 
> I'm aiming to demo some Now Pilots and I'm hoping those will be a better fit. I'll report back with how the Tactical ADV and Pilots match up!


I have tried my size 10 tactical with M/L katanas and they work well except for that lace hook thing overlapping with the ankle strap.

I've also tried it with my M now pilots. But I have the large Burton Genesis straps on the pilots and those straps also put too much pressure on my arch / instep


----------



## muzzyahoy

Here's Tactics vid from SIA this year with a full run down on next years boots.
The Adidas guys mention that these boots are now made from a specific factory with the current model being the first models out of that factory.

Quite a good vid and well worth the watch


----------



## BC Snowbeard

dave785 said:


> I have tried my size 10 tactical with M/L katanas and they work well except for that lace hook thing overlapping with the ankle strap.
> 
> I've also tried it with my M now pilots. But I have the large Burton Genesis straps on the pilots and those straps also put too much pressure on my arch / instep


Damn. How did you find the fit of the stock Pilot straps, and where does the strap tend to sit on the boot when you're riding the Pilots? I'm hoping my own boot-binding issue can be solved with a binding that has the strap sit a bit higher up the ankle than it does on my pair of DS, but if it falls in the same place with the Pilots, I might have to look elsewhere, as it doesn't seem like any Now bindings feature an adjustable ankle strap location (outside of the small change via flipping the straps). 



muzzyahoy said:


> Here's Tactics vid from SIA this year with a full run down on next years boots.
> The Adidas guys mention that these boots are now made from a specific factory with the current model being the first models out of that factory.
> 
> Quite a good vid and well worth the watch


Super promising to hear that they're all built on the same last, and that this year's Tactical ADV came out of the same factory. 
It makes it less likely that the fit is gonna change, so all of us wide-footed shredders will (hopefully!) have a bunch of good options in the future.


----------



## ek9max

I wish they fit me like you guys. Standing in them was great. But on the hill they were wrecking my Achilles' tendon just above the heel. Had to return em after one day. Maybe they would broke in?


----------



## ekb18c

Just did 3 full days in Banff and happy to report no issues what so ever. 

Glad to hear the tactical adv will remain the same. Too bad there is no more of the quick laces..


----------



## lbs123

ek9max said:


> I wish they fit me like you guys. Standing in them was great. But on the hill they were wrecking my Achilles' tendon just above the heel. Had to return em after one day. Maybe they would broke in?


Looks like this is a common problem for some people - [Review] Adidas Tactical ADV Snowboard Boot | agnarchy.com (also check the comments, another person... if that's not you


----------



## ek9max

That was me. Lol


----------



## saltywetman

wished adidas made more than just superstars and the other soft laceup in size 7-7.5. all their good stuff is only avail in sz8+


----------



## kimchijajonshim

ek9max said:


> I wish they fit me like you guys. Standing in them was great. But on the hill they were wrecking my Achilles' tendon just above the heel. Had to return em after one day. Maybe they would broke in?


I had a weird irritation in Tacticals the first couple days I took them out. They feel perfect now. I had them heat molded so that probably shortened the break-in period, from what I've been reading sounds like the break in period without molding is pretty intense.


----------



## OtterinWater

Just to give my two cents as I purchased the Adidas Tactical ADV 2018 this year, and was now forced to purchase new boots after just a couple of days of riding. This is not to say that the adidas is a bad boot, but that you need the right foot for it.

I have a very high instep, so I developed a pretty bad pressure point after 3 days on the hill. I went to a bootfitter who said that they made the liner very think (so that the boot is initially very comfy) and that the lip presses downwards. When I go forward with the boots, the boots collapse into themselves essentially. 

I have now ordered the vans infuse after trying them on in store and will hope to have a better fit. If you have high insteps/arches, I would advise you to stay clear of the adidas tactical adv. Also, for that price point, there is surprisingly little tech within the boot...


----------



## OtterinWater

dave785 said:


> Anyone having any issues with their binding's ankle strap rubbing against the lowest metal lace loop/hook things in the adidas tactical ADV boost?
> 
> Seems like my bindings don't quite fit perfectly because the lace hook is sticking out too far and is too low. I tie the boot weirdly though, maybe that is causing it



THIS! I had exactly the same problem to the extent that the stichting on my Bent Metal Transfer Bindings went loose. I contacted Bent Metal who where nice enough to send me a new pair of straps (the bindings were barely a couple of days old), but I feel there are some unfinished thought processes going into this boot!


----------



## coloradodirtbag

OtterinWater said:


> Just to give my two cents as I purchased the Adidas Tactical ADV 2018 this year, and was now forced to purchase new boots after just a couple of days of riding. This is not to say that the adidas is a bad boot, but that you need the right foot for it.
> 
> I have a very high instep, so I developed a pretty bad pressure point after 3 days on the hill. I went to a bootfitter who said that they made the liner very think (so that the boot is initially very comfy) and that the lip presses downwards. When I go forward with the boots, the boots collapse into themselves essentially.
> 
> I have now ordered the vans infuse after trying them on in store and will hope to have a better fit. If you have high insteps/arches, I would advise you to stay clear of the adidas tactical adv. Also, for that price point, there is surprisingly little tech within the boot...


How did those Vans end up working out for you? I have a high instep as well and am searching for a new boot. I was told the adidas were designed for high insteps so I'm surprised. See my post here:

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/233762-boot-nightmares-3.html


----------



## OtterinWater

I love the vans infuse. The best snowboard related purchase I've ever made. I would suggest to try on all these models in store to find out whats best for you


----------

